# And then there was more!



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess I'm still collecting nails for my coffin. I thought that what I knew was just not right. There was just too much apprehension from his part for me not to be able to get his bank statements for a certain period of time. That's all he had to prove. Prove that you've been honest, and that there was nothing more to the story from last year. Prove you weren't sleeping with hookers and spending thousands on strippers before during and after I was no longer pregnant. An he refused. After waiting for these statements and going to both individual and marital counseling I have gotten my hands on them. And I realize my entire marriage was a sham. There was never a moment when he wasn't messing around behind my back. Ever. I always said that if I had found so much out on my own there had to be more that he was hiding. And I know there's more I don't know about. But I did order more statements from another account of his. Is is self torture? Perhaps. But I needed to know. And I'm site whatever lawyer I get is going to have most of the work cut out or them. I mean who needs a private investigator when you have proof right there of which hotel he went to and what not. It's a weird feelin realizing the last five years of marriage were all a sham. Fortunately, I don't have any children. It must've been fate. But now I know how good of an actor he is. I guess this was a rant. Whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Unfortunately, I know many men who just believe it's their right to screw as many women as they can get.

Hire the VERY BEST lawyer you can get, so he has to support you all in the manner in which you deserve.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Continue gathering evidence, then, go nuclear on him in the divorce. Maybe even start now by buying things for yourself using cash.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry you are going through this.....

I get why you need to gather all of this. You have to know what was really going on in your life. I've been like that as well. 

Get as much info on his accounts as you can. Follow paper trails to find out what was/is going on. Where the money is, etc.

So how soon will you file for divorce?


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

One never goes to war to lose. Hey it a new hobby find ever piece of info to barry the *******


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

ItsGonnabeAlright said:


> I guess I'm still collecting nails for my coffin. I thought that what I knew was just not right. There was just too much apprehension from his part for me not to be able to get his bank statements for a certain period of time. That's all he had to prove. Prove that you've been honest, and that there was nothing more to the story from last year. Prove you weren't sleeping with hookers and spending thousands on strippers before during and after I was no longer pregnant. An he refused. After waiting for these statements and going to both individual and marital counseling I have gotten my hands on them. And I realize my entire marriage was a sham. There was never a moment when he wasn't messing around behind my back. Ever. I always said that if I had found so much out on my own there had to be more that he was hiding. And I know there's more I don't know about. But I did order more statements from another account of his. Is is self torture? Perhaps. But I needed to know. And I'm site whatever lawyer I get is going to have most of the work cut out or them. I mean who needs a private investigator when you have proof right there of which hotel he went to and what not. It's a weird feelin realizing the last five years of marriage were all a sham. Fortunately, I don't have any children. It must've been fate. But now I know how good of an actor he is. I guess this was a rant. Whatever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seeing the facts in the cold light of day allows you to understand how far your husband is willing to go to hide the truth from you.

All the MC in the world is useless if one party continues to lie or not disclose all the details, lying by omission is still lying.

Your only decision is how long are you prepared to put up with it before you take action to look after yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

ItsGonnabeAlright said:


> Ever. I always said that if I had found so much out on my own there had to be more that he was hiding. And I know there's more I don't know about.


IGBA,

I think you have restated here the *1st Universal Law of Cheating*.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will be working on lawyer consultations this month. I have a decent amount of questions I can ask. Taking 5 years of my life, is not something I'd be willing to forgive.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

Very sorry that you are here. I was married to the female version of your husband a long time ago. I laugh at how stupid in love I was and how much I trusted her. For me, the pain never goes away but that is just me! I wish I could say somehing"SuperDuper" to help you look at things in a new light but it is not in me right now. Good luck and God bless. David


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

turnera said:


> I'm so sorry. Unfortunately, I know many men who just believe it's their right to screw as many women as they can get.
> 
> Hire the VERY BEST lawyer you can get, so he has to support you all in the manner in which you deserve.


Gender neutrality would be appreciated in generalizations.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't have any kids, I think at this point I just want freedom, I was never interested in the money, but, seeing as how many other women have been supported with our money, It's only fair I fight for what's half mine.


----------

